# IELTS: General or Academic



## Polar (Feb 2, 2012)

How do I know which type of IELTS I have to take? Depending on my profession, on the visa type, on the state or something else?

The immigration site says that _applicants only need to take the general training test unless advised otherwise by a registration or licensing body_. Who should I contact to find that out? My employer, the immigration or someone else?

Cheers!


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Depending on your profession. Kindly refer DIAC web page


----------



## Polar (Feb 2, 2012)

Nemesis, thanks for your answer!

Nevertheless, I was unable to find any information that might help me. I have an MA in Anthropology and Linguistics, both falling under Social Professionals Nec 272499 - previously referred to in ASCO as 2529-79 - Social professionals (nec). This occupation group covers Social Professionals not elsewhere classified and is marked as Skill Level 1.

I'm still unable to find information regarding which type of IELTS I have to take in order to apply for a 457 visa. Please help if you can...

I've also emailed Vocational Education and Training Assessment Services (VETASSESS) asking for information and advice.

I found this information: for Australian immigration applications, the General IELTS test is required, generally with an overall score around 5.0 here English Study Success: IELTS - ********************** *Frequently Asked Questions about IELTS, but I'm still waiting for official confirmation.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

As far as concern, the minimal band is 6 for general which doesn't contribute point but is a requirement. 
However, the profession may have different requirement. If possibly, can you find your profession board in australia what's their requirement?


----------



## Polar (Feb 2, 2012)

I didn't manage to find information for my profession, but I emailed them, so I hope they'll tell me for sure.


----------



## amonsalve (Feb 21, 2012)

DIAC requires General IELTS for migration, worker visa, etc. Academic IELTS as the name indicates is for academic purposes, in other words, for admission in a university or institution.


----------



## Polar (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks, amonsalve!

Just to be safe... I may have to choose a date when it's only possible to take the Academic, so I'm wondering. Even though General is sufficient for immigration, will the Academic work as well? Or do I have to take General and General only?

Cheers!


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Polar said:


> Thanks, amonsalve!
> 
> Just to be safe... I may have to choose a date when it's only possible to take the Academic, so I'm wondering. Even though General is sufficient for immigration, will the Academic work as well? Or do I have to take General and General only?
> 
> Cheers!


You're back in square one question.
Academic definitely on safe side, but have to put in big effort to score high band on each section. 
My advise is you have to get confirm info 1st rather than proceeding to register the exam. This could save time and money.


----------



## Polar (Feb 2, 2012)

OK, thanks for the help! I'll try to work it out somehow.


----------



## fadin (Dec 29, 2011)

Polar said:


> How do I know which type of IELTS I have to take? Depending on my profession, on the visa type, on the state or something else?
> 
> The immigration site says that _applicants only need to take the general training test unless advised otherwise by a registration or licensing body_. Who should I contact to find that out? My employer, the immigration or someone else?
> 
> Cheers!


For immigration purposes you have to take General Training whatever was the occupation you are nominating. Academic is only taken if you want to apply for university degrees and so..


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

fadin said:


> For immigration purposes you have to take General Training whatever was the occupation you are nominating. Academic is only taken if you want to apply for university degrees and so..


Fadin, you're right as that's for minimum requirement, but from my understanding the profession also carries different IELTS requirement.
From my case for instance, my wife is an accountant but requires minimal academic band 7. However, for me i'm a quantity surveyor requires general band 6 will do. So, i applied based on me as primary applicants.
Don't forget that this may still required when you apply for skill assessment on your profession. That's why for this case is totally different.


----------



## fadin (Dec 29, 2011)

nemesis said:


> Fadin, you're right as that's for minimum requirement, but from my understanding the profession also carries different IELTS requirement.
> From my case for instance, my wife is an accountant but requires minimal academic band 7. However, for me i'm a quantity surveyor requires general band 6 will do. So, i applied based on me as primary applicants.
> Don't forget that this may still required when you apply for skill assessment on your profession. That's why for this case is totally different.


When i applied, it was clear on the DIAC website what is the IELTS requirement in general whatever was thw nominated profession. You can enlighten us more by posting the URL for this info how the ielts score depends on the nominated profession thanka


----------



## 19729 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm not sure for your profession but in accounting, general or academic will suffice for a temporary residency and only academic for permanent residency.


----------



## Polar (Feb 2, 2012)

OK, thanks for the information. I'm still waiting for a reply to know for sure.

I'll post any new information I get.


----------



## Polar (Feb 2, 2012)

OK, that's trouble for me then, since the first date for the General is much later than the one for the Academic. I figured Academic would cover both, since it's regarded as a higher level anyway.


----------



## Polar (Feb 2, 2012)

Applied for the Academic on May 10th.

IELTS, the International English Language Testing System, is
designed to assess the language ability of candidates who need
to study or work where English is the language of
communication.

While IELTS offers 2 exam formats, Academic and General
Training, for the subclass 457 visa, the General Training exams
are generally used, although the department will accept both
test formats. It is the responsibility of primary persons to specify
which set of exams they wish to take when booking an exam.
Contact the nearest IELTS test centre to find out about available
test dates and to obtain an application form. Contact details for
all IELTS test centres worldwide can be found at www.ielts.org​


----------



## Interested In Australia (Apr 20, 2012)

Is my IELTS valid from 2008?


----------



## Polar (Feb 2, 2012)

Interested In Australia said:


> Is my IELTS valid from 2008?


It's only valid for two years.


----------



## joehenderson (Jul 12, 2013)

Polar said:


> How do I know which type of IELTS I have to take? Depending on my profession, on the visa type, on the state or something else?
> 
> The immigration site says that _applicants only need to take the general training test unless advised otherwise by a registration or licensing body_. Who should I contact to find that out? My employer, the immigration or someone else?
> 
> Cheers!


it depends. If you are applying as a student then you should go for the academic module. However, if you're applying as skilled worker, the general training module are usually taken. ieltsexamstips[dot]blogspot[dot]com/2012/12/quick-approaches-on-how-to-enhance-your.html


----------

